

Show HN: Toontastic - our iPad animation app for kids (App Store featured) - thushan
http://launchpadtoys.com/toontastic/

======
thushan
Hey ya'll - our startup just launched our first app for the iPad earlier this
week. We're super proud of it. Though it's a kids creative play/animation app,
I think it may appeal to a lot of the readers on HN since we built it with the
mind set of late 20/early 30 something kids at heart.

Our goal with Toontastic was to digitize play and bring concepts from Legos
and puppets to the iPad.

When I played with Legos as a kid, I had to make stop-motion animations if I
ever wanted to save the crazy stories I made along the way. With Toontastic,
kids play just as they would with physical toys but now they're able to
record, save and share their stories. We have a video up on that page that
shows it in action.

We think we have a solid v1 but I'd love to hear what you all think of the
program and any ideas you all think might fit for a kids-oriented storytelling
app. Were there any things that you did/played with as a kid that you wish you
could digitize and share?

------
yumraj
This is super cool. Call me a late adopter, but this seems to be "the" app
that might finally make me buy an iPad. Disclaimer: I have a 5 year old child,
whose into Lego etc., so I know the market this is targeting.

Question: Are you guys planning on supporting Android, since personally I'm
leaning towards an Android tablet.

~~~
thushan
Glad to hear with it resonated with you. We're definitely looking at other
platforms but for right now the iPad was the easy choice for us to target
initially.

------
poppysan
Very fun stuff! Are you planning on updating new background/character theme
packs?

~~~
thushan
Yes we are! That's another Lego concept that inspired us. We're seeing these
characters/backgrounds like play sets that you can combine to make full story
arcs. Space, robots, dinosaurs are the ones that I'm wicked excited about
releasing in the future.

